# Welcher Windows-VServer?



## bigtail (27. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte einen Windows-VServer mieten. Die monatlichen Gesamtkosten dürfen 30€ nicht übersteigen.

Ich habe mich übrigens für einen Windows-VServer entschieden, weil einen dedizierten Windows-VServer mehr als 30€ kostet.

Welchen Anbieter bzw. Angebot würdet ihr mir empfehlen

Danke


----------



## Flex (27. Mai 2007)

Was vServer angeht, habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit UnitedHoster gemacht.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie die Windows vServer von der Stabilität und Leistung sind. Die Linux Produkte liefen alle recht gut im Vergleich zum vorherigen Hoster (Strato).


----------



## max_asp (19. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin seit ca. 9 Monaten bei der Truppe und muß sagen, das sowohl Leistung als auch Support Ok sind. Und den VServer, den ich da hab, für 14,90 mtl. mit gleichen Leistungsdaten bekommst Du auch nicht so einfach woanders.
Hab SQL2005, AJAX und alles da problemlos am Laufen. ;-)


----------



## speedyyy (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde dir Empfehlen das du dir einen kleinen Anbieter suchst. Da die Leistungen und der Preis da meist besser sind als bei Großen Anbietern bei denn man meist nur schnell abgefertigt wirt das sie wenig zeit haben auf dein Problem und Wünsche einzugehen. 

Ich bin bei Webtrobika.de da der Preis unschlagbar ist und die Leistung da echt 1a ist.  Die Leute die da arbeiten verstehen echt ihr handwerk.


----------

